# Hello from nw AR



## stuck (Feb 2, 2011)

just getting started in bee's. got some hives and hoping to get bee's in them this spring. the local bee club just had a good 3 day class. hoping to find a keeping up in northwest AR to learn from. i look forward to learning a lot on here

stuck


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nice to have you with us. How many are in your club?


----------



## Bill AR (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome! tons of good info here.... Bee sure to read Walt Wright on POV to learn his swarm control method using checkerboarding.


----------



## stuck (Feb 2, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Nice to have you with us. How many are in your club?


not to sure. i just joined last week at a bee keeping class. they had a lot of people taking the class. over 200 people went to a 3 day class.

thanks for the welcomes


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

So you're stuck in Arkansas? Need help?
Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## DirtyTurtle (Feb 18, 2011)

Hello from another NWAr guy!

Stuck - I was at those classes too. Were you at the meeting last week?

From one newbee to another...

-Jason


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to Beesource.


----------



## CharlieN (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome - we need more bees in NW AR.

Garfield here - The Cyan Bee. Mites wiped most of my bees in '86 (and all the bee trees I had promulgated in the area. I started all over again, this time "au natural" going back to using stuff I learned from my uncle from the time I first helped him box a swarm when was 4. Still letting some swarms "escape" and tracking them to their new home and keeping an eye on them. I'd love to see bees like they once were in this area.

It's been a lot of fun. Lots of good stuff on this forum... been sandbagging for years


----------



## CharlieN (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome - we need more bees in NW AR.

Garfield here - The Cyan Bee. Mites wiped most of my bees in '86 (and all the bee trees I had promulgated in the area. I started all over again, this time "au natural" going back to using stuff I learned from my uncle from the time I first helped him box a swarm when was 4. Still letting some swarms "escape" and tracking them to their new home and keeping an eye on them. I'd love to see bees like they once were in this area.

It's been a lot of fun. Lots of good stuff on this forum... been sandbagging for years


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Welcome, west of Greenland here.


----------



## Mtn. Bee (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome!:thumbsup:


----------

